# i want to buy my first point and shoot camera within <12k. any suggestions plz?



## vinith nair (Jan 14, 2013)

i want to buy a camera within the range of 12k, for me brand is not an issue. was going through many models online but got so confused and frustrated as this would be my first camera so don't want to end with a wrong piece.
i will be using the camera for taking outdoor shots mostly. i want image stabilization,optical zoom around 8x, RAW,5mp at least, HD recording and manual controls would be great. would be really thankful to you all for your suggestions.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2013)

Canon PowerShot SX160 IS


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 15, 2013)

Based on limited experience I can recommend the following:

Canon PowerShot SX160
Samsung DV300F
Samsung ST200F
Sony DSC-H90
Sony DSC-WX50

The Sony DSC-WX50, by far, produces the best night shots I have ever seen from a point and shoot. It even puts up impressive performance in motion as well as in dim light scenarios. As far as daytime pics are concerned, it is like most other cameras in its class. The low zoom range may not appeal to you though (5x). Noise performance is very, very good, pictures are usable upto ISO 1600.

DSC-H90 and W690 from Sony are decent cameras with good lenses. They capture a nice sharp image with good colours but aren't nearly as good in low-light/night.

Samsung ST200F has 10x zoom, DV300F has front LCD as well for taking self-portraits. DV300F IMO produces better images but they are close. Sharpness isn't very good though, but the lenses capture good amount of detail, though colours appear a bit muted and noise performance is not as good as Sony (but still not bad). I think they use Pentax-made lenses, though I am not sure.

Everybody knows Canon I'm sure. But IMO, get Sony over the Canon products. I know the difference my Sony camera makes. Heck, in sunlight (where noise performance isn't as significant), my old Kodak M580 takes better photos than many point and shoots out here today.

Samsung and Sony provide good value for money. Fujifilm is another vendor to look out for, though looking at Flipkart their range isn't great at the moment.


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2013)

vinith nair said:


> 12k, image stabilization,optical zoom around 8x, RAW,5mp at least, HD recording and manual controls



You won't get RAW capable camera in this budget but with CHDK, else you have to increase your budget. 

SX160 should fit the bill. But before buying browse and know about it's cons.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

SX160 looks good now  ...its main disadvantage is use of pencil cells or AA battery...and maybe its just bulky to put inside the pocket


----------



## vinith nair (Jan 16, 2013)

thank you all for your suggestions. i have decided to go for  Canon PowerShot SX160 as suggested by all. even though AA battery power is an issue still, battery power it has its own pros and cons.
@AcceleratorX- sony DSC-WX50 dint have the amount of optical zoom which i wanted. but thanks for your list


----------



## bk1980 (Jan 16, 2013)

@ vinith nice and wise choice u wud not regret it


----------



## clickclick (Jan 16, 2013)

SX160 is better than any other camera in this range


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, Canon *is* good but these days I tend to give a good hard look at Samsung and Fujifilm cameras. Samsung's recent range comes with fairly decent lenses (purportedly made by Pentax) and decent noise performance and many of them have Schneider-Kreuznach lenses. And, IMO, I have never seen a lens that captures as much detail as a Schneider lens. But maybe that's just me. I tend to automatically trust a camera that has a Schneider-Kreuznach lens.

Fujifilm usually has good VFM, though their range doesn't usually have many choices for the customer.

As for Sony and Panasonic, they are good at what they do. Very good, in fact - but they usually lack slightly in terms of features.

Nikon - well, not much experience unfortunately


----------

